# Help!!!!!! Emergency



## wild sage boers (Jan 7, 2012)

I NEED EMERGENCY HELP GUYS. One of our 4-H market wethers just tore out his market ear tag and fair is in a month. It did not tear all the way the way through down the ear, there is about a 1/4 inch of the ear still whole. What do we do? The problem was caused by someone who put in the ear tag backwards at first weigh in. HELP!!!!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

If its bleeding profusely put 1/2 Neosporin 1/2 preparation H on it. I would tape it to keep it to heal back together instead of with a big hole. (I had to use that conviction on a does face)


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

Contact your 4-H leader, let them know what happened and they can advise you as to what to do. I am sure this is not the first animal that has lost (almost lost) a tag. You made need to put a new tag in. Leaving the tag dangling in a big hole is more likely to get caught and rip the ear the rest of the way.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry this happened  I agree with what llazykllamas has said, contact the leader and find out what you can do. 
The ear may not heal closed if it's a big hole. I would tape it closed as best you can. If you don't have anything to stop bleeding, you can use flour <cooking flour> and that has worked great for us to help stop bleeding.

A couple of years ago when we first started tagging goats, we were tagging a young doe, and my kids let go of her while I was tagging and it ripped her ear  
It wouldn't heal together again, and eventually ripped all the way to the edge. She was fine, but just took away from her appearance a bit. We used flour to help stop the bleeding, then gently cleaned the flour off and sprayed it with blu-kote. Wrapped it the best we could with vet wrap. Don't wrap it with anything that won't allow air to circulate <vet wrap is best>, especially in these warmer months, you want it to dry and heal.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

You may be able to stitch it together. Call the vet and see what they say.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what has been said


----------

